# Here's Pippa! Home at Last!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's my new little girl, who is an absolute doll! And the name Pippa fits her perfectly. Enjoy!



















And Lynn's prediction is all too true! :HistericalSmiley: This is seconds after meeting Cozette!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, she is just too precious! You're right - the name seems to fit her very well.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is the video my hubby took when Cozette and Pippa first met. I had Cozette with me on the couch first, then my hubby took Pippa out of her playpen and onto the floor before I put Cozette down: (click on the picture to send you to the video)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How cute!! I'm getting worn out just watching them! I'm so glad they're getting along already.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jackie....Pippa & Cozette look like they are really good friends already....precious to watch. Aren't these little precious Maltese the best? I'd get alot more done without them, but it definitely wouldn't be as much fun!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my goodness she is just a little pipsqeak. The name Pippa is just right for her. I loved watching her and Cozette play. She has got that tail pull down just right. You are in for so much fun. I could just watch them play all day, actually, I do. If I didn't have mine I would get a lot more done too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh boy! I think Cozette has finally met her match :chili:

I noticed Pippa wanting to get picked up for a moment.....I give her a few weeks and Cozette will be asking to be picked up :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww, aren't they sweet?!? I adore seeing two babies playing like that. I'm so glad they took to each other right away! I was so worried about how London would react when I brought Preston home, but they acted the same way as Cozette & Pippa!...tail pulling and all!  Congrats again on your new addition!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that was adorable, but I'm dizzy just watching LOL it`s great to see that they get along so well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- Pippa is adorable and the picture of the streaks of white fur is just what I had invisioned.

Love the video. I know it's going to be years before you have any peace and quiet with these 2. They're adorable together and Pippa is just what Cozette needed -- someone that was just as much of an energizer bunny as she is. Boy, but I know that they're going to have a blast together. :wub:

Hate to think of all the mischief those 2 girls will think up to get into.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is adorable! I am so happy for you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow, I had to laugh at that! Cosette has more than met her match! Soo cute and it looks like they are partners in crime already. Congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats.they are so cute together


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am totally in love! What a team! And Cozette looks huge compared to baby! But we all know how tiny she is really.
Oh what fun! Christmas came early this year. Enjoy & keep posting!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! she is sooooooo adorable. :wub: :wub: they look like they are going to have a ball together. Love the play, and the tail pulling LOL.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh my!!They are just toooo cute together.Enjoy!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, they're so cute.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jackie, Pippa is so cute and I'm so happy that Cozette already loves her new sister and that they are playing together. My two girls are very close. I love having two little girls and so will you..:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette and Pippa have been having a fun day! This morning they played a lot, then I put Pippa down for a snack and a nap. Cozette crashed too, then they both got up and played again this afternoon, though not as wild as this morning. 

I figured out that Cozette is not quite twice Pippas size. Pippa is 1 lb 12 oz (28 oz), and Cozette is 3 lb 3 oz (51 oz). 

When I first started looking for a puppy, I thought one that would be about a year younger than Cozette would be perfect. I realized today that they are exactly one year and one day apart! Cozette was born June 20, and Pippa was born June 21. How funny is that? 

Pippa so far seems to be quite cuddly, which is also something I was hoping for, although once Cozette got to be a year old, she became a lot more cuddly than she had in the past. Before I couldn't get her to hold still long enough to want to cuddle! 

It's been a very fun, very tiring but happy day. Thanks for all the nice comments and well wishes!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So little Pippa shares my daughter's birthday---only my daughter is older & bigger!:HistericalSmiley:
So happy to hear that they love each other so much already! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I know I was the one who said Pippa would make a great name after you called her Pipsqueak but I think we both made a mistake. Her name should be "Perpetual Motion", "The Energizer Bunny" or "The Streak." OMG she is so adorable and such a bundle of energy. I loved the two blurs in the still photo but then cracked up at the taunting going on in the video and the audacity that little one had to pull Cozette's tail. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I know you're going to love having them both and watching their antics. So glad it's all working out so well.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Soooo adorable! This video makes me smile. Congrats on your new cutie!


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

She is adorable and I love the Pippa!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Phew - I'm exhausted watching that! They are both adorable - enjoy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just watched the video again to get my daily puppy fix! So, so precious!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That is one sweet little baby girl you got there! She fits right in, too!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my. There is nothing better than watching two white fluffy Maltese puppies playing together. Congratulations! Pippa is adorable and looks like she is a perfect match for Cozette. :wub2: Looks like you've got your hands full for awhile. That's great that they are exactly one year and one day apart. My two are exactly six months apart. Gracie was born August 28 and Ella on February 28. You will love having them close in age!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Jackie, congratz on getting your new fluff!
Pippa is such an adorable puppy and I'm glad both her and Cozette are doing great with each other


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Pippa is adorable! That last picture is way to funny! They must of been flying! Im glad your girls are getting along so well.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I love her name! What a little cutie!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg what a precious lilttle thing , and omg them playing that was adorable , enjoy ur babies


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've got to tell you, every day I fall more in love with Pippa. I am so close with Cozette I worried that maybe this one wouldn't be quite as special to me. But oh my, no worries there. What an adorable personality she has! She is cuddly and loveable and spunky. She is so good, doing well with potty training with VERY few boo-boos, and she is so sweet and funny with Cozette. Cozette is definitely the more dominant of the two. I feed them separately, but if Cozette has food that Pippa wants, she gives a light warning grr, not even a full growl, and Pippa promptly sits down and waits until Cozette is done. That just amazes me. And she is so funny and silly--- I'll have hubby take some videos this weekend so I can show her silliness off.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! Pippa is so adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

how cute, makes me want a puppy!! have fun!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the pictures of the white blurs, 
You can tell they must be having so much fun together.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Huge congrats to you. She is darling!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwww, so adorable to see them playing and jumping around together! Looks like a white bundle of joy!

I'm happy to see Cozette and Pippa are getting along so well! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG OMG :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: im just melting at my desk :wub::wub: shes beautiful :wub::wub::wub:


----------

